

AT&T Text-To-Speech (TTS) Demo - nreece
http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php

======
melvinram
Remarkable progress they are making at AT&T Labs... a website that speaks what
you typing... in lame, monotone, computer-like voice... mind blowing!

~~~
auston
[http://192.20.225.55/tts/speech/e98cdb8c68fd3486cc37364222ad...](http://192.20.225.55/tts/speech/e98cdb8c68fd3486cc37364222ad330e.wav)

------
thorax
Heh, I remember using this back when Slashdot was in its heyday. The voice
generation was actually really good back then.

I used it to make this techno song about Slashdot: <http://why.gd/Kluge-
Naming_Convention-01-Dotted.mp3>

